# Remember Me - Blu-ray Review



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4333[/img]
*
Title: Remember Me
Starring: Robert Pattinson, Emile de Ravin, Chris Cooper, Pierce Brosnan
Directed by: Allen Coulter
Written by: Will Fetters
Studio: Summit Entertainment
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 1 hr. 53 min.
Release Date: June 22, 2010
*

*Movie* :4.5stars:

Not much imagination is needed in Remember Me. Told from a very real perspective we are introduced to Tyler (Pattinson), who is your typical 21 year old NYU student just making it by. Living in an apartment with his roommate Aidan (Tate Ellington), Tyler and Aidan like to party, meet girls, and be slobs; as I said, your typical 21 year old college kids. Remember Me, though, gives a whole new twist to the movie industry, the stories are (or can be) real. The acting is hardly acting at all, because it's real life. It's almost reality TV, but REAL.

Tyler comes from a broken family, who's father (Brosnan) is a very successful attorney, and when I say successful, I mean rich. But his life is his job, he works constantly, and rarely has time to see his children, so you assume this is the reason he and Tyler's mother are no longer together. Tyler's sister, Caroline (Ruby Jerins) is a young student who speaks through her art. She is a very talent artist at such a young age, and so much of her art is screaming for love from her father. Tyler realizes this and while he spends a great deal of time with his little sister, it's not enough. He goes to his father on multiple occasions and literally screams at him for not being their for his sister. Tyler blames his father for causing his older brother to commit suicide, because he felt unloved, was overworked by his own father, and just wasn't good enough for him. So when Tyler tells his father that it wouldn't be a surprise that the rest of his children do the same, his father doesn't take it so well, and you start to see that it did affect him in a small way.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4337[/img]
Aidan convinces Tyler to get out of the house and enjoy a night out on the town. After leaving a bar, Tyler notices a couple pedestrians being hassled by a driver. When he comes to defend them, he finds himself in hand cuffs, trying to explain to the cop that the pedestrians don't deserve to go to jail, the cop blows him off. Tyler doesn't take this well and lifts his voice and even his hand to the cop, which then leads him to his own jail time. A couple days later, Aidan is outside of the library when he notices a car pull up with the cop that jailed him and Tyler, and sees that the cop has a daughter, Alyssa (de Ravin). To get back at the cop, Aidan comes up with a plan to have Tyler start dating Alyssa. Just like any other movie where a bet turns into real love, Tyler and Alyssa fall for each other. When Alyssa finds herself in a sticky situation at home with her father, the cop (Cooper), she has to get away from him, so she spends her nights living with Tyler.

As Tyler and Alyssa start to grow with each other, Alyssa starts to become part of Tyler's family, and she really becomes a good friend of Tyler's sister as well. Kind of giving his sister a girlfriend that she cannot get a school because the girls her age find her "different" because she has an artistic mindset. This relationship doesn't stay happy for long though, because Alyssa's father eventually finds out the identity of her boyfriend, realizing it is the guy he jailed, and knowing what his motives were for dating her. When Tyler arrives to his apartment to find Sgt. Craig, Alyssa's father, waiting for him, a conversation about her whereabouts quickly becomes a heated argument of pushing one another's buttons. Tyler has the finally say, but it becomes physical, and Alyssa's father takes down Tyler.

Tyler faces the "moment" of having to confess to Alyssa what his motives were from the beginning, but in a tongue twisted attempt, he tries to explain that he has truly fallen in love with her. After a couple days pass, Tyler's sister is abused by the girls her age at a sleepover. Because it has drastically affected her childhood, the family comes together in support, including Aidan...and Alyssa, for whom Aidan had done his best to convince to come, not only for Tyler's sister, but to eventually forgive Tyler, because he was in love with her. After the family tragedy, issues seem to work there way out, and the family starts to become a unit again, showing love, and compassion toward each other. Obviously this warms Tyler's heart, and it warms it even more as he is waiting on his father in his office, and he sees a new side of his father than he had ever seen before. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4334[/img]
*Rating*

Rated PG-13 for language, violence, smoking/alcohol, and sexual content. There is one sex scene, while no nudity is shown, it is pushed to the limits with Emilie de Ravin. Language is pretty high for a PG-13 including 2 f-words.

*Video* :4stars:

The video quality was superb. The movie takes place not too long ago, but in today's world, fashion, architecture, etc. changes so quickly it is hard to keep up. So colors colorful, but the palette of color editing was meant to dull down the colors to almost give it an aged looked. So evening though most days were cheerful moments and very bright and colorful, the film was able to keep an aged look.

It's funny, because I've actually looked at a few other sites on the video transfer, and most of them are wrong. Remember Me is done in a beautiful 1080p 1.78:1 transfer, and is very crisp, and very real life looking almost.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4335[/img] 
*Audio* :4stars:

I didn't notice this till the second time of watching this movie, but there are a lot of sounds that are added as the movie goes on to kind of hint as to the time period, and what will happen next. It's almost hard to catch at times, but I thought it was beautiful how they kind of foreshadowed with sounds.

But the sound overall was great. It really captured New York City life, putting you in New York City. The director of Remember Me is a long time NYC resident, and really did his best to capture NYC at it's truest.

*Extras* 

Audio Commentary by Robert Pattinson and director Allen Coulter and other cast members really take you behind the scenes explaining so much about every scene and breaking it down making it really interesting to watch...and listen.

Behind-the-Scenes Featurette - just over 10 minutes long, this making of is really interesting as there is a lot of video of the writer who wanted to do nothing more than to express true life, real stories, people, emotion, etc. It also takes you a little behind each character, why they chose what actor they chose, or why a certain actor acted the way they did. It was definitely an interesting piece.

*Overall* 

Honestly, Remember Me is one of the finest written films I have seen in a long time. Only grossing 17 million domestically, i thought that the ticket sales did not justify the great story that was told in Remember Me. Because it does not revolve around one character or even two, but there are a handful of stories happening, issues in each person's life, and trials they must over come. it is a story on what hard work can get you, where love can take you, and how just a fraction of time spent with those you love mean so much more than money, or things.

I thought for his debut produced movie, Robert Pattinson did a fantastic job breaking away from his Twilight character and name to expanding on a new role. While his character Tyler is a confused young man (like in Twlight), he plays a very real person, a person that a lot of people could relate to, and can relate to very easily with how well Pattinson does. I think he has a promising future in his hands with roles like Tyler, and look forward to see what is in store for him. The older crew of the movie, Cooper and Brosnan, both did a fantastic job of portraying fathers who want nothing more than the best for their family. But what they think they are doing is what is best for them, their children are screaming for them to just spend time with them, quality time, not judgmental time, not over bearing time, but loving time. While both have different sets of problems at home, both face the same challenges. Lastly, Ravin, I think did an incredible job as well, however, I don't rater her acting as high as the other A-listers. Ravin is Australian, I think they should have let her keep her Australian accent, make her mom Australian in the movie if necessary. Her American accent was hardly believable at times, and almost hurt my ears how hard she was trying. Other than that, Ravin did a fantastic job portraying an emotionally damaged young twenties girl trying to find love.

Remember Me, in my opinion is worth a purchase. I'm a 23 year old guy, and I actually enjoyed it very much, it had it's fair share of comedy, drama, and emotion. I did not cry, but I did find parts to be very emotional as they made this movie to be so real. 

If you do plan to purchase this movie, they are actually running an $8 off dvd or blu-ray until July 6, 2010, just go to http://remembermecoupon.com/


----------

